
Hey everyone any feedback would be helpful with our site - jtouri
http://www.gowevest.com?referral=NJ9eQU8xZ&refSource=copy
======
seizethecheese
> Most places you just put money without knowing what is going. Wevest is an
> open book. Once you start to mirror someone, you are able to see the
> investments and companies they choose, and compare them to your portfolio to
> the best of your interests.

Read the above aloud. You need some copywriting help. The design of the site
was credible enough.

~~~
jtouri
I'll get right on that thanks!

